# Seiko Copies



## glenvine (Sep 10, 2009)

I have just bought a used Seiko 5 Automatic (7526B movement) at a fair price and I have to say that the watch is mint - in fact I think it might be a little too mint. The pristine condition gives me some concern that this might be a copy.

What do I need to do to verify it is a genuine Seiko.

The various numbers on the watch are:-

On the face at 6 0'clock 7S26-1144 R2

On the back glass case cover. 7S26 - 0440 [A4] WP

On the Movement Weight. 7S26 A


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

compare your movement with a pic of a seiko one, all feiko's I've ever seen are obvious when you look at the movement.


----------



## glenvine (Sep 10, 2009)

pg tips said:


> compare your movement with a pic of a seiko one, all feiko's I've ever seen are obvious when you look at the movement.


Thanks pg tips for your swift assistance to my worries listed above. I have carefully viewed every Seiko movement photo in the gallery and there is only one that is even similar - none at all that are matching perfectly. This, in my view confirms mu suspicion that this watch is a Feiko. I have taken some pictures of the watch but as a newbie to this forum, am not sure how or even should I insert them.

Regards


----------



## Its My Life (Aug 28, 2009)

glenvine said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > compare your movement with a pic of a seiko one, all feiko's I've ever seen are obvious when you look at the movement.
> ...


That's a bummer... my sympathies. :down:

Where did you buy it?

Rich


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

I got stung like that, I've learnt that nasty feeling bezel turn, a 5 on the crystal poor finish between the lugs, a low quality lume spot at the top of the bezel, and unequal sized crown guards tend to be the give away.

Sorry mate, I hope you didn't pay too much and try and see the positive in that you have a better idea what to look for in the future

Btw mine was a 007


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

Google for "how tos" on detecting fake watches. There are a few websites detailing what you need to look for.

"Feikos". :lol:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I'd be interested in seeing pictures


----------



## glenvine (Sep 10, 2009)

pg tips said:


> I'd be interested in seeing pictures


Well, after trawling through loads of web sites this afternoon I believe I found the answer at -

http://quartzimodo.com/articles/how-to-spot-a-fake-seiko-watch/ Detailed info on this site has now made me 95% certain that mine IS genuine - man am I pleased with that. Many thanks to all who posted advice and help.


----------

